# Samsung 25R - Limits?



## Zia (2/7/18)

Alright you sexy mech beasts!
Heres a quick, experience-related, question: What was the lowest that you've built on a SINGLE Samsung 25R battery?

I know I know about all my mech safety and battery limits and Ohm's law and whatnot (I'm also aware that according to Mooch, the safest ohmage for these batteries is 0.26 ohm's), but the thing is I currently have a NiCr 0.16 Ohm single coil build in and well the vape isn't warm enough nor does it cloud enough for my taste. I would like to add one more 0.16 Ohm coil and run it in dual, but then my resistance would be 0.08. I know of people running 0.10 Ohm builds on a single 25R, and they're still alive, but it's a close call. 

So, sacrifice safety for a satisfying and delicious vape, or just leave it be and do what I can until I re-stock on coils?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zia (2/7/18)

Side note: Before buying these dope coils my usual and comfortable vape was a 0.2 Ohm dual coil Twisted build. Hope that helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/7/18)

Zia said:


> Alright you sexy mech beasts!
> Heres a quick, experience-related, question: What was the lowest that you've built on a SINGLE Samsung 25R battery?
> 
> I know I know about all my mech safety and battery limits and Ohm's law and whatnot (I'm also aware that according to Mooch, the safest ohmage for these batteries is 0.26 ohm's), but the thing is I currently have a NiCr 0.16 Ohm single coil build in and well the vape isn't warm enough nor does it cloud enough for my taste. I would like to add one more 0.16 Ohm coil and run it in dual, but then my resistance would be 0.08. I know of people running 0.10 Ohm builds on a single 25R, and they're still alive, but it's a close call.
> ...



Mate, don't. Just don't. Don't push this to the limits. We don't want to see a pic of you with a split jaw on the news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. B (2/7/18)

The guys who build as low as 0.10 ohms do so on the following basis:

1. They are calculating the ohm limit based on the continuous discharge rate of the battery (instead of the maximum)
2. They count on the mech mod itself having a bit of resistance; which it obviously does; but without the proper tools it is not possible to measure and safely take into account.

I have personally been using mechs almost exclusively for the last 9 months and I would never build as low as 0.10. I build between 0.14 and 0.16 which is IMO safe given battery sag (on a VTC5a) and mech mod resistance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/7/18)

0.13

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/7/18)

Dont go sub .1 ohm haha, not a good idea.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Greyz (2/7/18)

Zia said:


> Alright you sexy mech beasts!
> Heres a quick, experience-related, question: What was the lowest that you've built on a SINGLE Samsung 25R battery?
> 
> I know I know about all my mech safety and battery limits and Ohm's law and whatnot (I'm also aware that according to Mooch, the safest ohmage for these batteries is 0.26 ohm's), but the thing is I currently have a NiCr 0.16 Ohm single coil build in and well the vape isn't warm enough nor does it cloud enough for my taste. I would like to add one more 0.16 Ohm coil and run it in dual, but then my resistance would be 0.08. I know of people running 0.10 Ohm builds on a single 25R, and they're still alive, but it's a close call.
> ...



For the uninitiated I would not advise throwing such a low build into a single tube mech. Personally I build and vape 0.12ohm builds on a single tube mech and their safe due to the wire mass. I build my own coils and these coils are purpose built for a mech using thicker wire guages like Dual 3x26/34ga Ni80 Fused Claptons.
This build have alot of mass and the voltage sag makes the build great for a single mech - if you don't understand what I mean or where I'm going rather stick to 0.2ohm builds.

(Disclaimer - I am using this build in the Wismec Machina 20700 Tube mech but can also be used in a 18650 tube mech just use a VTC5a battery)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/7/18)

Zia said:


> Alright you sexy mech beasts!
> Heres a quick, experience-related, question: What was the lowest that you've built on a SINGLE Samsung 25R battery?
> 
> 
> ...



Hey buddy,

I've been vaping exclusively on mech tubes and squonks for the past 5 to 6 months.
I build no lower than .18 on Samsung 25R's and no lower than .14 on LG HB2's.
I'm not saying its recommended and not saying what you should do just giving you my 2 cents.
I only go so low because I have a close friend who's been vaping for years and he tought me how to clean my mods,make sure there are no shorts,clean arcing deposits on batteries and contacts,keep battery wraps in tip top shape and not to discharge the batteries too low or allow them to get too hot.
I would say LG HB2 batteries are best for low ohm builds as mooch rated them at 30 amps continuous and not pulse.
Please be safe brother.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Hi @Zia

It may be cool to go low and experience a powerful vape
But rather be safe

The problem comes when you put the tube in your pocket and somehow it gets stuck in a firing position. That can lead to major problems if the coil is too low for the "continuous limits" of the battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Zia (12/7/18)

Thanks for all the replies peeps! I have since adapted to the single coil build and it's not too shabby, but when I get my next batch of coils I'll definitely pick up higher Ohm coils so that I can use two of them safely.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (12/7/18)

Ran a 0.07 on 25R and it was scorching after 5 drags. Wouldn't recommend these for low builds at all. They even get warm on 0.1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (7/11/21)

0.12 on a 30t pluse vaping is where im at. No one continously discharges a vape whether ur on a regulated or unregulated. You hold ur button for a maximum of 2/3/4 seconds depending on the mass/ohms/ramps etc and then let go on either reg or unreg devices. This is how someone that is of sound mind vapes, according to me. 

The cdr rating is when the button is kept in without letting go. For instance one example are torches when the light is kept on its continuously discharging the cell. ( you dont vape that way) if you're on a mech tube and the switch/button gets stuck due to shitty maintenance and you exceed the recommended cdr with your current coil/s you're going to have a bad time.

Keep your mech clean and maintained. This is not me saying vaping and exceeding the cdr is okay to do because it isn't even tough i do it. Pay attention to your mech and batteries, the warmth specially. If it's getting hot to the touch STOP vaping.

The cdr has been put into place to let you know what the rating is that you need to be under incase the button gets stuck or there is a pocket fire and shit like that without your knowledge... You know, shit happens. 

There will be guys that agree to what im saying and some will disagree. At the end of the day is what you want out of your vape and how you get there. 

Probably a obvious one when it comes to any mech regarding what cells to get all i can say is dont buy a cell just because its cheap, dont be a cheapO it will cost you dearly. 

Any questions welcome. 
Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/21)

Any new vapers wanting to know about battery safety go to Battery Mooch on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q/videos

You will find all the answers there. Or you could start a new thread on Ecigssa and ask a veteran.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Morix (7/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Any new vapers wanting to know about battery safety go to Battery Mooch on YouTube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q/videos
> 
> You will find all the answers there. Or you could start a new thread on Ecigssa and ask a veteran.


Yea probably the best to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

